# vizsla information needed



## ReddHead (Feb 17, 2005)

I'm thinking about a new gun dog. I really like the Vizslas that I have hunted over and the ones that I have met that are family dogs. I have 2 small dogs, a cat and a year and a half son. 

Can you guys and gals out there give me pros and cons of a Vizsla?

Are there any trusted breeders in the area?

Any and all information is greatly appreciated.

Redd


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 19, 2008)

The way I see it, there is a reason people own the common pointing breeds -- the GSPs, English Setters, English Pointers and Brittanies. It stacks the odds in your favor. They are proven hunters with a lot of drive and a lot of "hunt" in them. Whenever you choose a breed that is a little less common you ignore the odds. 

I think Vizslas are cool looking and some are probably outstanding dogs. I checked into them a few years back and they aren't cheap. I personally went with a Brittany and am glad I did. One third the cost of the Vizslas, absolute hunting machine and really, really nice family dog. 

If I had to do it over, I would do it exactly the same way. I'm sure there are plenty of opinions out there that are opposite of mine. Whatever breed you go with, don't expect him/her to rely on breeding/instinct alone. Get it on birds EARLY and often when it's young. It will pay dividends for the next decade. Spend time socializing the dog and teaching it a little discipline. It will become a valued friend and hunting partner.


----------



## john decker (Jan 21, 2010)

hi i had a vizla for about 10 yrs,was the 3rd owner.it was given to me by buddy who had 3 other dogs at the time and was going broke buying dogfood.i think he was about 3 when i got him.he was very hi strung for about the first 3 yrs.he could be in 2 places at once,liked to jump up on people.this could have been due to no training as a pup. once he mellowed out he was a great pheasant dog.he had his own personality much like a human.had to put him down later,mayby 12 yrs old as he could not control bladder anymore.miss that dog very much.hope this helps.


----------



## ReddHead (Feb 17, 2005)

I did had a Chessie and use to work for a trainer so I know my way around dogs a little. I'm a little on the uncommon side myself so I think that's why I gravitate to the unusual breeds. I would consider the GSP but once again I really need advice on a trusted breeder. 

Thanks for the advice so far, it's greatly appreciated. 

BTW, I do take price into consideration but I will pay more for a breeder that knows what the heck they are doing.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 19, 2008)

It sounds like your mind is already made up -- and that's great. Go for it and enjoy your choice. 

I vaguely remember that the nearest breeder a few years back was around Kalamazoo or somewhere thereabouts. When I was looking around there weren't many choices. It may be different these days with Vizslas becoming "chic" with the non-hunting pet owners. I'm seeing a few more around with non-hunting families. I can think of 3 off the top of my head. 


Good luck with your new dog.


----------



## birdhuntingbtch (Mar 30, 2009)

ReddHead said:


> I'm thinking about a new gun dog. I really like the Vizslas that I have hunted over and the ones that I have met that are family dogs. I have 2 small dogs, a cat and a year and a half son.
> 
> Can you guys and gals out there give me pros and cons of a Vizsla?
> 
> ...


Here is a name of a guy who breeds Vizslas and is located in MI on the east side. His name is Vince telephone number is 586.771.1010, I have seen both the male and female he has ran them in NSTRA and they both are strong dogs. I don't know if or when he will have a litter but it's worth the call. I have seen either really nice Vizslas, or not so nice - never middle of the road, just watch the breeding and ask questions about the sire and dams wild bird hunting. Remember with any "rare" breed you have to do your home work...


----------



## WeimGuy88 (Sep 29, 2003)

The Detroit Kennel club dog show is coming up in a month or so....it is a benched show so you can chat up the breeders and get a good look at their dogs.

http://www.purina.com/dog-shows/detroit-kennel-club-show/index.aspx

I have hunted over some really excellent Viszlas....plus they are a good size for a home. Not as big as a Weim or GSP, but have just as much drive and energy.

Good luck with your search.


----------



## crosswind (Sep 1, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> The way I see it, there is a reason people own the common pointing breeds -- the GSPs, English Setters, English Pointers and Brittanies. It stacks the odds in your favor. They are proven hunters with a lot of drive and a lot of "hunt" in them. Whenever you choose a breed that is a little less common you ignore the odds.
> 
> I think Vizslas are cool looking and some are probably outstanding dogs. I checked into them a few years back and they aren't cheap. I personally went with a Brittany and am glad I did. One third the cost of the Vizslas, absolute hunting machine and really, really nice family dog.
> 
> If I had to do it over, I would do it exactly the same way. I'm sure there are plenty of opinions out there that are opposite of mine. Whatever breed you go with, don't expect him/her to rely on breeding/instinct alone. Get it on birds EARLY and often when it's young. It will pay dividends for the next decade. Spend time socializing the dog and teaching it a little discipline. It will become a valued friend and hunting partner.


Excellant post, think about it. There is a reason why 90 percent own one of the 4 major breeds and 10 percent make up all the other breeds. The price you pay is almost always on the performance end.
There are always some standouts in every breed and I have seen some excellant V's that anyone would like to own. But the odds of getting that standout are tough.
Now if you plans are not to do all that much hunting or competeing then you don't need to be so concerned with this.
Based on training bird dogs professionally, the last place you want to shop for ANY bird dog is the bench people, unless you are shopping for a pet.


----------



## #8 shot (Aug 27, 2009)

Check with Steelsearchin on this site. His dog Izzo is a NAVDHA utility prize 1. And is a very well mannered dog. I am sure he would know of a good breeder.


----------



## Flash01 (Jun 12, 2008)

The difference bewteen a $1200 Vizsla and a $600 GSP or Brittany will not amount to much of a financial difference over the life of the dog.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 19, 2008)

> The difference bewteen a $1200 Vizsla and a $600 GSP or Brittany will not amount to much of a financial difference over the life of the dog.


Yep, you're absolutely right, but it sure feels good on the head end.


----------



## Silver Panner (Apr 15, 2009)

crosswind said:


> Excellant post, think about it. There is a reason why 90 percent own one of the 4 major breeds and 10 percent make up all the other breeds.


I'd say the reason is a lot of guys get what their buddy has/had. 

Do some research and find a good breader (here or out of state) and stick with it. I've had Wiems for years which is a very similar to the Vizsla and they were great. We didnt get as much time in the field as I would have liked but they still performed as well as any other dog we hunted with. 

How well a dog turns out is a reflection of the owner not the dog.


----------



## kek25 (Jul 9, 2005)

Silver Panner said:


> . . . How well a dog turns out is a reflection of the owner not the dog.


Couldn't agree less. You have to have a dog that comes with the package (i.e. in the case of a bird dog drive, temperament, style, nose, biddability, etc.) or all the owner influence in the world won't help. And if you have to force the dog to become a hunter then it's probably not the right choice to begin with.

The thing that is apparent, though, is that if the original request sought information on an EP, setter, brittany, etc., breeder you would have had a significant number of choices to review. So far, I haven't seen one recommendation for a breeder, although there was some advice given about a guy with a male and female V that may or may not breed them. Because of the limited choices you need to talk to as many people as you can that have V's and really hunt them (not just out in the field once in a while) - - someone that will give you the straight scoop on their experiences, just like one would expect to get from the owner of any of the other breeds. There are guys on this board like that, and I don't think anyone on here hunts their V's (or any dog for that matter) more than Tecumseh (Mike).

In my own opinion, I don't think it's a matter of someone getting what their buddy has. I think the available pool of good field bred V's is very limited and that's why people gravitate to the more popular breeds -- better odds and easier access; less work to find one.


----------



## crosswind (Sep 1, 2004)

kek25 said:


> Couldn't agree less. You have to have a dog that comes with the package (i.e. in the case of a bird dog drive, temperament, style, nose, biddability, etc.) or all the owner influence in the world won't help. And if you have to force the dog to become a hunter then it's probably not the right choice to begin with.
> 
> The thing that is apparent, though, is that if the original request sought information on an EP, setter, brittany, etc., breeder you would have had a significant number of choices to review. So far, I haven't seen one recommendation for a breeder, although there was some advice given about a guy with a male and female V that may or may not breed them. Because of the limited choices you need to talk to as many people as you can that have V's and really hunt them (not just out in the field once in a while) - - someone that will give you the straight scoop on their experiences, just like one would expect to get from the owner of any of the other breeds. There are guys on this board like that, and I don't think anyone on here hunts their V's (or any dog for that matter) more than Tecumseh (Mike).
> 
> In my own opinion, I don't think it's a matter of someone getting what their buddy has. I think the available pool of good field bred V's is very limited and that's why people gravitate to the more popular breeds -- better odds and easier access; less work to find one.


 Dead on.
I often here the reasoning of well I hunt it it does as god as the rest or it does OK.But the sad part is have you really ever had it out enough and run it with/against other dogs (and I don't mean the same one or two every time) to get a realistic measure of just where it is at on a scale of one to ten(based on a bird dog not bird dog within that specific breed).
For instance I can remember when one of the premier Wiems in the country (with a few other titles)was running on the NSTRA circuit,and ran it quit a bit. On the Wiem scale of one to ten it was a nine or ten.But on the scale of it just being a bird dog, I would have put it at a 5 or 6. It was basically just a mediocre bird dog.I am not slamming any of those breeds, and I just used this wiem as an example,it just is what it is. 
Someone going into a dog search for the first time needs to really be aware of the facts.

Trust me if I knew that I could go out tomorrow and buy me and buy me a dog not being a GSP, EP, Eng. Setter or Brit. and know that it would rate even around an 8 compared to with all pointing breeds, I would, (and 5000 thousand other kennel owners) jump at the opportunity.
That would have a definite effect on my bottom line. (As I was accused of the other day)That one dog would feed the other thirty I have in this kennel. Because people would flock to it for stud service and pups.

A good example could also be an Irish setter.Find one of those that will even hunt these days and it is rare


----------



## bigman (Dec 7, 2005)

Love my V' s
s


----------



## Double Gun (Feb 22, 2005)

Jon Peck would be a good place to start. He is in Battle Creek and has a website-midnight run vizslas I think. He has good dogs and can put you in touch with other breeders. I would suggest going with a field trial breeder if you are going with a vizsla. Feel free to pm me for more info.


----------



## Tecumseh (Aug 13, 2004)

Vs are big committments even from the start of the search. Health, temperament, and performance hopes are hard to find in one package with Vs. The biggest con I would mention is many Vs can be ruined quick. I went to eastern Canada and Florida for mine. One turned out good and the other turned out but it took years of dedication to overcome some of my failings early on. The best thing I can offer [unless through PM] is to throw location out the window while searching for a pup. If your best choice is in Texas, for example, that is where you should go.


----------



## kek25 (Jul 9, 2005)

There you go Reddhead. I'd take him up on the PM offer. 

By the way, I took the photo Tec uses as his Avatar. That V in the picture can hunt grouse!


----------



## Vizsla hunter (Oct 22, 2008)

I also LOVE MY TWO V's. They are what "I" love in the field and at home. The best part is my wife will not allow me get another breed of dog she loves them.


----------



## Steven Rhode (Jul 25, 2009)

I got my 5yr old vizsla from Justbirddog breeding in Hopkins,MI and my 3yr old from Mira Vizslas in Fairchild,Wis. They are dogs that need to run every day and be with you when outside.


----------



## ReddHead (Feb 17, 2005)

Thank you everyone for the replies. I will be sending some of you more questions via pm. I won't ask any more questions until I do a little research myself.

Redd


----------



## GameTracker (Dec 11, 2006)

Check out Midnight Run Vizslas. John is in Battle Creak, Mi.
I have 3 year old female from his dog Cisco, and I could not be more happier with her. She is great hunting god with plenty of drive!

Just do your research and take your time picking the pup, or potential parents that you like. Easiest way is, to go on some of the Vizslas trails. You have some coming up this spring at Ionia and Highlands(michiganvizsla.com). 
When you get your vizsla ( I assume you will) the main thing is not to force training on the dog and to take it easy...


----------



## justbehindit (Nov 30, 2005)

If I didn't have a need for a retriever, I would be into Vizslas big time. My Dad had them for a long time, and they were great around kids, family, and solid bird dogs. The biggest issue we had is the protectiveness of the family which makes them fantastic watchdogs. 

Just as with any breed, checking the lineage and the breeder are important to research. Vizslas are no more hyper than pointers or GSPs, having had both breeds, and having had hammerheads from both, I can speak with a little experience. I'll take the Vizsla over either breed any day of the week. Smart dogs with a sensitive side; you don't train them with a 2x4. 

Good luck with your Slaw. You're gonna love him.


----------



## bigman (Dec 7, 2005)

I always thought men should hunt up there own woman & dogs.
Thats why I diden't recommend a breeder in my other post.
However, If this helps any I got one of my Vizsla's from
Just Bird Dog Kennel .Carl R. Graczyk- AKC Hungarian Vizsla
E-Mail: [email protected] . www.justbirddog.com
The other at Red Dog Kennels Larry Hontz E-mail [email protected] www.reddogkennels.com

Best of luck.


----------



## chewy (Mar 27, 2006)

I believe alot fo vs have a tendacy to be soft... if youyell at them or anything negative they tend to shut down.. I dotn know if thats the minority or ajority of the breeed. a v owner or breeder could tell you


----------



## Ohio_92 (Aug 24, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> The way I see it, there is a reason people own the common pointing breeds -- the GSPs, English Setters, English Pointers and Brittanies. It stacks the odds in your favor. *They are proven hunters with a lot of drive and a lot of "hunt" in them. Whenever you choose a breed that is a little less common you ignore the odds. *
> 
> .


From what I've heard, the more a breed is bred the more "hunt" is taken out of it...???


----------



## justbehindit (Nov 30, 2005)

chewy said:


> I believe alot fo vs have a tendacy to be soft... if youyell at them or anything negative they tend to shut down.. I dotn know if thats the minority or ajority of the breeed. a v owner or breeder could tell you


That could be said of any breed. I've seen some pretty soft Labs, Goldens and even one or two Chessies. 

I will say this, I would rather have a dog which takes correction with a stern look over one that needs a 2x4 over the head. If 20 years of retriever training has taught me anything, it's teach first completely and then reinforce afterward. Any well bred dog will accept reinforcement once a command or concept is taught thoroughly if the reinforcement is judicious and properly timed. Overdo the reinforcement and many dogs will shut down. Vizslas don't work well with burn and learn training. Then again I've seen several retrievers get ruined by that method as well.


----------



## Barna (Jul 12, 2007)

Don't post much here but if you want to look at some good Vizsla breeders then send me a PM, I can steer you to a few good ones. 

As mentioned before you are probably better off buying GSP or another before mentioned common breed, you would probably get the best bang for your buck. 

But, if your mind and heart is made up and you want a Vizsla, then you have to look carefully, a goof Vizsla is not hard to find but you must know the lines. 
The MI Vizsla club will run the spring trial at Ionia at the end of April. Then there is a walking trial over the Memorial day weekend at Highlands. Good time to look at the dogs.

On Vizslas the average price is higher, but if you look in the midwest like KS, NE, ND, WI, you may find good dogs in the $800 range. But a few $hondos will not make much difference on the long run. 


As mentioned before the Vizsla is a soft dog and requires light touch. They are also velcro dogs and will do best if allowed to stay in the house. They are also very intelligent dogs, probably will have you outsmarted in a few months. This can make training easier if you know how to take advantage of the situation. 

I have 3 Vizslas and hunt them from the prairies of ND/SD to the aspen cuts of MI, and the Appalachian hills of SE OH. They adopt well to the different terrain and conditions, adjust their range according to cover, and seldom loose a cripple when the bird is marked. 
We also have 3 cats (I noticed that you also have cats) they coexist well, but the cats were there first. 

Hope this helps,

Barna


----------



## justbehindit (Nov 30, 2005)

Velcro is a good term. I remember one of my Dad's males that had to be in the same lawn chair as me, and after wiggling himself up one side, he would drape himself over my shoulders like a fur coat. On the positive side, I got a strong back out of it. He also liked it when I stood up and carried him around with his front legs draped over one shoulder and his back feet over the other. 

He also HAD to sit in the front of the truck facing my Dad which meant the other end was facing me. :SHOCKED:


----------



## kek25 (Jul 9, 2005)

Barna said:


> Don't post much here but if you want to look at some good Vizsla breeders then send me a PM, I can steer you to a few good ones.
> 
> As mentioned before you are probably better off buying GSP or another before mentioned common breed, you would probably get the best bang for your buck.
> 
> ...


Didn't realize you were a member here, Barna. Good post! This is another man I would tap for information if I were looking for a good field bred hunting V, Reddhead. Barna's dogs can get it done!!


----------



## rmw (Feb 21, 2006)

I think you have received allot of good advice so far .The type of dog you own is a very personal thing and out of any breed I have had/known the V has suited me the best .
When looking at the cost of a dog the original purchase price of the dog is the least of my concerns, and the reason the common breeds cost less is just because they are more common . You can get a lab or britt very cheap but if you want good lines you are going to pay for it. 
You can also get a good/bad dog in any breed the breed is no guarantee , I would also caution you to get a dog that is from lines that will work for you. Some breeders go for show and some are interested in hunters do you want a boot polisher or a dog you need a 30-06 to hunt over? My last V was a great dog , good hunter and had some health problems . Because of that I went as far away from the lines he came from as I could . To eastern Canada "same place as Tec", he is 3 now and is great , everyone always talks about that once in a life time dog and so far he is it . I have him for a house pet/hunting dog I do not show or field trial and have no desire to . I don't know if he would ever be field trial champ but his father did very well . The amount of natural ability he has always amazes me , he is also very trainable. V's may be considered softer than some other dogs but it comes down to there ability to handle the training . Mine has no problems with being scolded or a pinch/training"shock" collar , in fact my last one was almost as hard headed as some pointers I have known 
Tec and I have both had V's with health problems but they were from diff lines and breeders .I also do not know of a breed that does not have some health problem. You are going to have this dog for at least 10 years if you are lucky so get what you want , a few hundred bucks over that period of time does not amount to much 
If you have any questions feel free to pm me , if you want I can send you my ph# and we can talk, good luck with you new pup , whatever breed it is


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

I noticed a viszla litter for sale on the bulletin board at the Flint Miller Rd, store Gander Mt. yesterday.
Call the store and see if someone will walk over and get you the phone number.


----------



## Levantou (Nov 29, 2009)

The guy in Flint that is selling the Vizsla is selling them for $450 without papers. If you need the number I can give it to ya.


----------



## justbehindit (Nov 30, 2005)

Levantou said:


> The guy in Flint that is selling the Vizsla is selling them for $450 without papers. If you need the number I can give it to ya.


Be very wary of anyone who cannot provide proper pedigree and health certificate information.


----------



## OHIO VIZSLA (Sep 7, 2007)

I bought my last vizsla from Jim Busch in Illinois. He is co-owner of Cisco (male) with Jon Peck of Midnight Run Kennels in Michigan. Cisco is an AKC Field Champion & Amateur Field Champion. Cisco was my dog's father & my dog has carried on Cisco's trait's. They look, run, & act alike. You won't go wrong with a pup out of Cisco.

I looked all over the US & Canada before I settled on this breeding & I'm glad I did. I upland bird hunt & waterfowl hunt him (he'll swim & retrieve all day), plus he's great in the home. (He's never met anyone who wasn't his friend.) I've also run In AKC, NSTRA, Hunter's trials, & money shoots & placed in all.

Good luck, but remember, you'll only get out of them what you bring out of them, & you can only bring it out if it's in them from the breeding.

Give Jon a call @ 269-832-2557 & tell him sent you.

John Bacik


----------



## MARKNE (Feb 11, 2010)

I agree with Cisco and what he has to offer to the Vizsla Breed

Jonathan Peck Co-owns Cisco with Busch Vizslas
Battle Creek, Michigan
269/832-2557

Below is more info and web site to Cisco

midnightrunvizslas.com/default.htm



Here's another link to Cisco, scroll down and read what previous buyers of Cisco pups have to say

gundogbreeders.com/breeders-michigan/midnight-run-vizslas.html



Below is the link to a up coming litter.

The dam is very nicely bred. If I was buying I would be looking really hard at this litter. It's a repeat breeding.

petersonvizslas.com/parents.html


Here's the owner info:

Joel & Bonnie Peterson
8315 10th place
Kenosha, WI 

Hope this helps !! I tried to provide links, but since I don't have 15 prior posts it wouldn't let me.

Mark


----------



## ReddHead (Feb 17, 2005)

Thank you everyone for your information. Thanks to the responses and pms I have a lot of pms to send out and phone calls to make. I love this site, everyone here has helped to narrow the search and place it in the right direction.

I'll keep everyone posted as to what the final decision will be.

Thanks again.

Reddhead


----------

